# Attorney



## 1292019 (10 mo ago)

I am going through a bad experience with my attorney.

Please advise as to whether anyone would like to share their attorney's stories.

I thank you in advance for giving me your insights.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What is the bad experience you are having with your attorney?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

My attorney story is a good one. My attorney gave me RIGHT ADVICE. And, he gave it at the expense of losing my money. He could have fomented me and charged me with the resulting legal fees. He didn't do that. Instead, he told me the TRUTH, that in the end, I would be royally screwed by the courts. I would have treated my two sons to watching a **** carousel continuum while I struggled to pay for two houses and to be FORCED to do all my parenting on weekends (which, in my career, was my BUSY time).

The TRUTH was, I had a ruined marriage, but I could choose whether the rest of my life was ruined or not. My attorney saved me from a grave mistake. My marriage was ruined, divorce, or stay. But the lives of my sons were impacted to their benefit because they had ONE parent present in their home who tried to live a Christian life in front of them, and despite the whorish actions of their mother.

I would wake up in the middle of the night having dreams that one of her schtups hit one of my boys, and it was the coroner for him and the state police for me. As it was, because of my attorney's integrity and dedication to sound practice, none of these selfish bastards got anywhere near my boys.

My advice is, if your attorney story is a bad one, please find another attorney. There are honorable men and women in the legal profession who can totally help you.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Depends on what the bad experience is. If the lawyer is cheating you report them to the bar association. 

If you are unhappy, you can always change lawyers but remember your lawyer can't fix everything.


----------



## 1292019 (10 mo ago)

TJW said:


> My attorney story is a good one. My attorney gave me RIGHT ADVICE. And, he gave it at the expense of losing my money. He could have fomented me and charged me with the resulting legal fees. He didn't do that. Instead, he told me the TRUTH, that in the end, I would be royally screwed by the courts. I would have treated my two sons to watching a **** carousel continuum while I struggled to pay for two houses and to be FORCED to do all my parenting on weekends (which, in my career, was my BUSY time).
> 
> The TRUTH was, I had a ruined marriage, but I could choose whether the rest of my life was ruined or not. My attorney saved me from a grave mistake. My marriage was ruined, divorce, or stay. But the lives of my sons were impacted to their benefit because they had ONE parent present in their home who tried to live a Christian life in front of them, and despite the whorish actions of their mother.
> 
> ...


I lived in California.

Was your attorney working in California also?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Get a new one. You should be happy with your counsel.


----------



## 1292019 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> What is the bad experience you are having with your attorney?


My divorce has been going on for about three years.

I have spent about $45K.

I feel that my attorney is dragging this on so that he gets paid.

Are you going through a divorce also?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

1292019 said:


> I feel that my attorney is dragging this on so that he gets paid.


That's what they do. What are you still fighting about?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

1292019 said:


> My divorce has been going on for about three years.
> 
> I have spent about $45K.
> 
> ...


I went through a divorce some years ago. I was lucky to have a good attorney. My ex had a team of attorneys who tried to drag it all out, but my attorney kept it under control. My divorce took about 4 months.

I've done some forensic accounting for a couple of divorces in California. It's a state that's easy for an attorney to drag things out.

What are the problems with your divorce that are causing it to drag out so long?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

1292019 said:


> My divorce has been going on for about three years.
> 
> I have spent about $45K.
> 
> ...


My attorney didn't drag it on, but he wasn't in a hurry either. His plan was to simply go with as little contact with her attorney as possible knowing she wanted to just get it over with.

So he advised me to be patient and to not contact him unless absolutely necessary. Child support was already settled, so the only reason to get the divorce over with quickly was so that we simply weren't married any longer. 

Is your attorney dragging this out because of what your STBX's attorney is doing? What are the details in the holdup? It shouldn't take 3 years unless you both are stinking rich therefore being lots of assets to fight over.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

1292019 said:


> My divorce has been going on for about three years.
> 
> I have spent about $45K.
> 
> I feel that my attorney is dragging this on so that he gets paid.


Your attorney is probably not dragging your case out just to continue the pay day. Courts are over crowded & understaffed. Covid lock downs made that worse. 

If you really push your lawyer to "go faster" that is possible but you will pay through the nose. Your lawyer has the ability to send letter & file motions on a daily basis but you pay for every 6 minutes of the attorney's time. It's hard to get much done in less than 15 minutes so that is about $100+ dollars. So if you want the accelerator pushed to the floor it will cost you. 

Changing lawyers now you will also pay for hours of time while the new lawyer reads all the documents the old lawyer created.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Attorneys know the net worth of their clients. They fill their client's heads with unreasonable expectations and coerce them into making crazy unrealistic demands of their spouse, until both sides have been largely depleted of their assets and then suddenly reasonable Settlement offers start to appear and things wrap up fairly quickly after dragging on for many months or years.

Funny how that works.


----------



## off the crazy train. (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow... $45K?? I thought it was bad it cost me like $10K back 16 years ago. And part of that was because my crazy ex got "fired" by her first lawyer and we basically had to start over.. I tell people there is a reason divorces are so expensive.. they are worth it.. In my case, with that crazy person (BPD) every day of not having her in my life is worth every penny!!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Where I live, the $45K (each side) is the average. It could be minimized, but the couples tend to treat their lawyers as mental health professionals and spend thousands talking about what kind of POS the other spouse is.


----------



## AnnissarOmagnoli (6 mo ago)

If this is the first time, you go to a lawyer. You do not know him personally; before concluding an agreement with him on legal assistance, ask him for a lawyer's certificate and check whether he is listed in the register of lawyers. After all, you're not paying a small amount for his services, and it will be unpleasant to get caught by crooks. Fortunately, this has not happened to me. Although I found myself in court more than once because of my construction business. I was always helped in these situations by bsmlaw.com.au. Even when the construction disputes seemed to be no longer solvable, the specialist got away with it, and we won the court.


----------

